# My installation on Kia Cerato



## bengala (Apr 10, 2011)

I am new to the forum and I present my instalation.

-HU: Clarion DRZ9255 (Currently I have an Eclipse Cd7200mkII because a Clarion is in technical service).

-3 way system front: DLS nobelium 6.2 + midrange DLS Gothia 3" (all in active)

-Subwoofer: Coral XL10 + Coral XP10 (passive radiator) In 16 liters sealed box. They are a vintage subwoofers.

-Amplifiers: Steg k4/02 (tweeters and midranges), Steg K2/02 (woofers), Steg k2/03 (subwoofer).

I hope to like it. I'll post photos.

Greetings guys!!!


----------



## CulinaryGod (Jun 5, 2008)

Sub'd. Looking forward to your build.


----------



## bengala (Apr 10, 2011)

This is my installation:

Amplifiers:

-Steg MSK 1500 (3 way system front)

-Steg k2/03 (subwoofer)

I'm expecting a Steg Classe A. It will come from Italy in 3 weeks. I use this amp for bi-amping the passive filter with Steg MSK 1500. Steg Classe A for midranges and tweeters, and Steg MSK 1500 for woofers.


----------



## bengala (Apr 10, 2011)

My subwoofer is a Coral XL 10 and passive radiator Coral XP 10. These subwoofers are manufactured by Peerless. The box is sealed with 16 liters.


----------



## bengala (Apr 10, 2011)

My 3-way system front are a DLS nobelium 6.2 with a midrange Gothia 3". The passive filters are a DLS Iridium 6.3.


----------



## bengala (Apr 10, 2011)

My Hu is a Clarion DRZ9255 with DCZ628 and EA1251. This Hu is in SAT because the mechanism of cd failure.

Now I have a Eclipse CD7200mkII.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

it looks really nice, but I hope you have some fans to cool those amplifiers. class A get HOT!


----------



## bengala (Apr 10, 2011)

This is my new amplifier: Steg MSK Classe A




















I am currently doing a comparison between Classe A and MSK 1500 to find differences.












Surely, Classe A will run the midranges and tweeters in passive, and MSK 1500 will run the woofers in active.


----------



## 9mmmac (Dec 14, 2010)

Interesting. I have a Kia Spectra, which seems to be the same thing. What year do you have? I noticed your passenger mirror is broken- too bad! What happened? I also sacrificed your trunk for the amplifier rack. In my car, the trunk as an enormous pocket for the spare tire. Are you using your spare tire well for anything? And most of all: HOW DOES IT SOUND?


----------



## bengala (Apr 10, 2011)

Exactly! My car is the Kia Spectra. In Spain his name is Kia Cerato. My car is 6 years old.

The mirror was broken in a minor accident with a mirror of another car. That mirror is already fixed.

Below the base for the amplifiers is the spare wheel and all accessories. I have a wheel that is narrower so that it can get in the hole.




















The sound of Steg MSK amplifiers is very clean and neutral. Only amplify the signal, without adding anything.

The dynamics of the MSK 1500 for under 400 hz is better than the Class A. The class A is limited to high or medium high volume for the woofers.

Above 400 Hz the class A wins. Sound more real.

I've heard in my car even AUDISON HV Venti. Steg MSK amps I like better.

The Steg MSK amplifiers are the best amps I've ever had, especially the MSK Classe A.

I do not know if I will be using the appropriate adjectives to define the sound because I do not write in my language. I apologize if you do not understand me.


----------



## 9mmmac (Dec 14, 2010)

AH! I understand completely. Too bad about your accident- little things like that are so annoying. A very good idea to make your amp rack lift up; it is a popular idea. I will be sacrificing my spare tire for the subwoofer box. I need lots of room for a JL Audio 13W-6. I might have the room if I fiberglass a box on the passenger side of the trunk, but I haven't made all the measurements yet. A box is quick and easy!

I like your amps too! A beautiful, sturdy design. Rare in the United States. What would you say is correct?

A) The speakers make my amps sound good.

B) The amps make my speakers sound good.

C) Both are equal to make the sound I like.


----------



## bengala (Apr 10, 2011)

I like DLS, but there are better speakers. Before I had Steg K amplifiers and I liked the sound. But since I have the MSK, DLS speakers sound much better.

In the future I will buy Dyanudio Esotar or Morel Supreme, but not at the moment I am content with DLS.


----------



## bengala (Apr 10, 2011)

Now, I've got this:

- Head unit: Clarion HX-D3 + DCZ628 cd charger (with optical wire DCA006) + EA1251 (ipod) + head cap Brax MST200.

- 3 ways system: DLS nobelium 6.2 + midrange 3" DLS Gothia + DLS Iridium 6.3 passive filters.

- Subwoofer: Coral electronics XL10+ XP10 passive radiator.

- STEG MSK Classe A (for midranges and tweeters in passive)
- STEG MSK 1500 (for woofers in active)
- JL Audio Slash 500/1v2 (for subwoofer)

- Optima yellow top 4.2 + Helix XXL Power station + 2 caps Mundorf Pcc1000

I will buy other Helix XXL and other battery. I wanna change my 3 ways system for Morel supremo, Dynaudio esotar2, Alpine F1 Status (Scan Speak revelator) or other similar ways system.


Clarion HX-D3- This piece is made by me




















A pillar with DLS nobelium tweeter and midrange DLS Gothia (in passive amplified by Steg MSK Classe A)










Woofer DLS nobelium 6.2:















































More pictures (I am mounting the amps because I made a new rear of the car)



















In short time I will upload more pictures.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Love how you describe the sound of the Stegs. "real" is the magic word.


----------



## bengala (Apr 10, 2011)

SouthSyde said:


> Love how you describe the sound of the Stegs. "real" is the magic word.


Yes. I love their sound. This is very real, very clean.

I haven't heard another amp whose sound is better that Steg Classe A. ( I have heard the famous Audison thesis HV Venti in my car)


----------



## bengala (Apr 10, 2011)

Recovery of the photos in this post, which was left half and obviously this over.

The double bottom keeps the Steg MSK 1500, Steg MSK Classe A and stabilizer Helix XXL. Distributors also takes input feed to the Helix and output.

Takes two Mundorf protection circuits with voltmeter for trainers. One of them marks the input voltage to the Helix and another output. The idea is to complete the installation with two Mundorf capacitors, one for input and one output to the Helix XXL, as indicated in your manual. In the pictures do not show and will go on each side of the Mundorf circuitries.

It takes two relays. One at the exit of the Helix remote to turn the 3 amps, the fan relay and Mundorf voltmeters.
The second relay activates vetiladores only to have their independence, feeding the fans and amplifiers, avoiding parasites.

The Helix XXL reach 50 mm cables from battery and chassis. This out 33mm cables for amplifiers.



















The top ceiling is built in wood DM.

Openings are going on every Steg MSK sink to putting on four fans (two per amplifier. All draw air) and Class A refringerarlas because where I live you need ventilation.

We start from the top we had before doing the opening for the 4 fans.



















And put mailbox locks embedded in the wood and the grid for fans. Finally upholster everything and put a nylon strap to open the ceiling:




























We lift the lid and put the fans inside fixed with screws and plates painted black. Fans are Tacens Aura Pro model, very quiet with only 9 db of noise. With say you hear more of the internal fans Steg these.
Snakeskin to cables and properly secured every 5 cm. A relay will be independent of the rest which is activated with the remote source.
These fans can be turned off with a switch if desired (in winter are not required):



















The subwoofer grille goes in the milling for this to match the double bottom, painted black with allen screws. everything properly milled wood inlay in advance. The rack is very sturdy and very well let the sound, giving discreccion the entire trunk.










As can be seen, also have been placed LED bulbs in the trunk hooked to the original feed (stay after the fiber drawer), so that light up when you open the trunk, a switch can turn them off if you want to open the trunk without the lights.


----------



## bengala (Apr 10, 2011)

Now, I'm thinking to change my front system. I search 2 way system

I've some options:

1º Dynaudio esotar2 650 + Dynaudio esotar2 110 and passive filter for this speakers (I will do bi-amp for Steg MSK 1500 and Steg Classe A)

2º Seas Lotus Reference in passive.

3º Some options

-Woofers: 
Dynaudio esotec 17w75 (home audio) 
Dynaudio MW162 
Seas Lotus reference woofer

-Tweeters 
Seas magnum (home audio) 
Dynaudio esotar2 110

I would like to have more options, such as Morel Supremo or Brax matrix, but the price is much higher (in Spain, my country).

Any suggestion?

Can Steg MSK 1500 run Esotar2 650 without problem?

Thanks and best regards from Spain


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

bengala said:


> Now, I'm thinking to change my front system. I search 2 way system
> 
> I've some options:
> 
> ...


Micro Precession Z studios or Z series depending on your budget.


----------



## bengala (Apr 10, 2011)

jayhawkblk said:


> Micro Precession Z studios or Z series depending on your budget.


Where can I find these speakers?


----------

